# furniture arrangement in family room



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome Anya, to the best DIY'r site on the web.

Ditch the TV and make the room focus on the fireplace, not seeing the dimensions of the room, so laying out furniture is just a guess.

Mark


----------

